# Old Crow



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, for some of you oldtimers who have actually used "Old Crow" medicinally, this isn't what that's about (and SHAME ON YOU FOR THINKING THAT!!!):

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/07/AR2006070700860.html

Pid-<hiccup!>-gey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cool story, Pidgey! That is one old crow for sure and like the article stated, I had also heard that the longest lived crow (tame or otherwise) had lived to be around 30. This is very amazing and should be in some record book...perhaps guiness


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Brad, I'm told that folks who drink Old Crow don't usually go for Guiness, ya' know!

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

Interesting...

I have heard or read here and there of some quite old Sparrows also, not as old as this, but well into their twenties anyway...

There was an Old Tortoise who passed away recently, who was a youngster when Charles Darwin grabbed him and brought him to London ( I think it was...)

Sure looks like a sweet old Crow there...

I bet he was fun...

I used to sip some 'Old Grandad' now and then, which is a Rye Whiskey...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW! What a great story! Very heartwarming! Now, THAT's an OLD CROW (hey, maybe that's where the "Old Crow" name came from!) LOL

*Personally, I prefer Canadian Club...*


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow I love crows and this story is amazing I had no Idea they could live that long In captivity thats so neat.

Too bad the crow has passed hopefuly its at Rainbow bridge


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, that was a great story. I do love my crows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pidgey,

Great story....and definitely something to "crow" about.  

Thanks for sharing


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Bless his heart  Great story Pidgey glad you shared it with us. They really are fantastic birds and very smart too, it is nice to see such a sweet story as this. 
Thank You

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was an amazing story! He lived a long happy life, I'm sure he touched many lives in the 59 he graced this planet.


----------

